# Если перетерпеть боли от грыжи, что будет?



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Мар 2014)

> dimon171 сказал(а): ↑
> вчера вечером смог лбом достать до больших пальцев стоп


Ничего себе! Я даже руками не достаю и не доставал никогда. Всю жизнь хотел сесть на шпагат, но так и не смог. *Игорь Зинчук*, а зачем, вообще, мы живём?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Игорь Зинчук*, а зачем, вообще, мы живём?


для того, что бы не умереть, это ведь очевидно...


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Мар 2014)

Мне кажется, здесь мой вопрос будет уместен.
Если перетерпеть все боли от имеющейся грыжи, что будет? Не знаю ни одного инвалида с грыжей, равно как и после удаления таковой.
С грыжей терпим боли долго, а после удаления, ещё дольше. Не у всех, подчёркиваю.
Может с изобретениями человечества, в виде МРТ, мы вешаем сами на себя дополнительные проблемы?
Ну ведь жили как-то люди в первом веке?

Очевидно,что все будем там.Я имею ввиду вот это


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Зачем? Какова цель? Где в повседневной жизни Вы будете использовать этот прием?


Очевидно мы для этого и живём,чтобы лбом достать чего хочется.А целей,ооооооооо, много. Может я через спину,хочу в носу поковырять.
Вот,все врачи делятся по направлениям,наработка опыта,практика,ну и т. д.А у нас , в деревне,один врач,общей практики.Вот у него опыт,это да,правда теоретический.Если его отправят на стажировку,допустим, пол деревни вымрет за это воемя! Полушутка с долей правды.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Может я через спину,хочу в носу поковырять.



Так как правило это и является в будущем проблемой, с которой потом не знают как справиться. Использование частей тела НЕ по их прямому назначению как раз и приводит к инвалидности...


----------



## жихарка (30 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Мне кажется, здесь мой вопрос будет уместен.
> Если перетерпеть все боли от имеющейся грыжи, что будет? Не знаю ни одного инвалида с грыжей, равно как и после удаления таковой.
> С грыжей терпим боли долго, а после удаления, ещё дольше. Не у всех,подчёркиваю.
> Может с изобретениями человечества, в виде МРТ, мы вешаем сами на себя дополнительные проблемы?
> Ну ведь жили как то люди в первом веке?


Полно и с той и с другой стороны, но Доктор Ступин говорил что процент инвалидов не сделавших показанную операцию выше чем сделавших её. А раньше? И раньше были. Откуда думаете появились фамилии Кривобоковы и Легкоступовы?)


----------



## Bravo (30 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ну ведь жили как то люди в первом веке?


Раньше (вроде бы даже до 2000-х) грыжа МПД при подтверждении диагноза и клинических проявлений сразу приравнивалась к инвалидности, вопрос был в группе. По идее, оно и правильно, т.к. в физическом плане человек действительно ограничен. После операции сейчас в некоторых регионах тоже автоматом дают третью группу (на год).
В центрах реабилитации полным-полно инвалидов, у которых шлепает стопа, сам лично видел. Это не сделавшие операцию, либо сделавшие слишком поздно. Сделавшие операцию ходят по поводу болей в пояснице, онемения ноги, скованности и т.д. Что, ясен пень, намного лучше.
По себе  могу сказать - хоть операция у меня и была неудачная, сидеть не могу, но это НИЧТО по сравнению с болями ДО операции, которые я терпел больше года..


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Мар 2014)

Где же , Вас , этому научили?Или это ваше убеждение?
У меня дед,всю жизнь , в носу через спину,ковырял и умер в 92 года.
А я,по сравнению с ним,живу как одуванчик и не уверен,что до пенсии дотяну. *Игорь Зинчук*, давайте без цитат,и не с точки зрения врача, а просто как обыкновенные люди без,любого,образования.
Ну ведь иногда и до попы,рукой, дотянуться тяжело,а то иневозможно,извините за такое сравнение.
И кто знает,для чего вообще наши части тела предназначены.Оооох,ужасно длинная тематика,думаю во мнениях не сойдёмся,это как насущный вопрос по Крыму.


----------



## Андрей 37 (30 Мар 2014)

Павел060989 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте сегодня ездил очень далеко к врачу. Нашёл наконец то мануального терапевта, правда отзывов о нём никаких.
> 
> Зашёл к врачу, он сразу отложил снимки в сторону, так и не посмотрел и спросил, что болит,  я сказал что ноющая боль и в шее, и в груди, и в пояснице, он пощупал меня, потом посмотрел как я наклоняюсь потом надавил мне на большой палец правой ноги, а потом левой и сказал, что у меня проблема в шее какая чё то не сказал, так как палец на правой ноге слабый, он сказал что может за 5 сеансов, может за 10 он восстановит биомеханику позвоночника выровняв его,  назначил  мануальный массаж, вытяжку, блокады, физио(токи, кинезотерапию, и др.процедуры). НУ надо будет ездить к нему каждый месяц что бы он меня поправлял. Я спросил про вытяжку так как часто тут читал что доктора на счёт вытяжки отзывались негативно. Он сказал что можно но надо снять блок с поражённого сигмента. Уверил меня что грыжи рассасываются другого выхода у них нет но надо создать благоприятную среду. Показал пример Мрт уменьшения грыжи наблюдавшейся у него пациентки с 2007 по 2014 в сигменте S5-L1 уменьшение с 0,7 до 0.2мм. У меня глаза загорелись конечно когда он сказал что проблемы он не видит и я остальные вопросы забыл. Стоит очень не дёшево лечение конечно.
> 
> ...


Не нужно Вам никаких операций с такими маленькими размерами протрузий. Лечитесь консервативно. У меня грыжа 20 мм, (плюс 3 протрузии), была 2 месяца назад, сейчас не знаю. Летом буду повторное мрт делать. 25 марта был у невролога на приёме в Республиканской поликлинике, проверял всяко, иголкой тыкал, молоточком стучал, ходил я на пятках и носках, стоял на одной ноге поочерёдно, другую вытягивал, всё хорошо  сказал мне - нечего Вам делать у нейрохирурга... даже с такой грыжей. Сказал, что грыжи усыхают, особенно большие, секвестрированные.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Мар 2014)

*жихарка*, Ну почему всё доктор сказал, да доктор сказал? Докторов что, боги нарожали, что ли?
Знают они больше, это так, но наш организм, как и наши мысли и т.д. знаем только мы.
Вот и сравнения у Вас, по фамилиям.
*Bravo*, Может кому то и нужна 3 гр инвалидности, но я не вижу смысла. Денег не платят почти. Работу можно потерять, неплохую.
А что нога шлёпает, так это не больно, можно всю жизнь косить под это дело и сидеть на больничном, когда нужно, это даже плюс.
Боли Вы терпели долго, сочувствую, а теперь ещё дольше сидеть не сможете, а через два года ещё , кака нить хрень, привяжется, не дай бог и т. д. И т.п.
Нееееее, не согласен я с Вами, в корне. Такой опыт у Вас, а думаете как я, перед первой операцией. Без обид, ладно?

*Андрей 37*, Ну и Вас заодно прокомментирую.
Какое чудо на этом свете сказало, что грыжи усыхают? Напишите в эфир.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Мар 2014)

Обсуждение политики на сайте запрещено.

Касательно частей тела, анатомические особенности строения человеческого тела предусматривают что ходить нужно на стопах. Анатомически на стопе есть своды, специально "заточены" под ходьбу на ногах, можно конечно ходить и на руках (цирковые например) но рано или поздно такая походка вызовет необратимое повреждение связок и суставов кисти. Какой смысл спорить с очевидными вещами?


----------



## Павел060989 (31 Мар 2014)

Врачи с форума в стороне стоят, так и молчат по этому поводу.


----------



## La murr (31 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> А что нога шлёпает, так это не больно, можно всю жизнь косить под это дело и сидеть на больничном, когда нужно, это даже плюс.


Никаких достоинств и преимуществ в подобном состоянии я не вижу. Серьёзный симптом, с которым мириться нельзя.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Если перетерпеть все боли от имеющейся грыжи, что будет? Не знаю ни одного инвалида с грыжей, равно как и после удаления таковой.


Если перетерпеть боли, то грыжа заживет со временем как нибудь. Другой вопрос с потерей функциональности или нет.. Инвалиды, на самом деле есть (и были) и от того, и от другого. Грыжу МПД надо лечить обязательно чтобы сохранить функциональность работы позвоночника и НС. 98% излечиваются консервативными методами, 2% надо оперировть. 



ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Может с изобретениями человечества, в виде МРТ, мы вешаем сами на себя дополнительные проблемы?
> Ну ведь жили как-то люди в первом веке?


До начала прошлого века люди столько не сидели. Мышцы, связки и кости позвоночника были крепче. Нарушения осанки встречались редко. Соответственно небыло столь массовых условий к формированию грыж МПД. А МРТ лишь констатирует факт дегенерации сидячей популяции современного цивилизованного человека. Заствьте детей в детком саду и школе делать то, что делали их сверстники 100 лет назад (таскать дрова и воду, пасти скот и т.п), научите правильной осанке и дайте подвижную работу и количество прострелов в спине сократиться.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (31 Мар 2014)

*Леонид Михайлович*, ну вот, тёзка, умеете Вы написать так, что и придраться не к чему, но тем не менее, ощущение такое, что не 2% оперируются, а все 50.
Я понимаю, что Вы написали теоретическое соотношение, а практика показывает другое.
А инвалидов я имел ввиду "настоящих'", ну то есть тех людей, у которых от грыжи МПД, например, отнялись ноги. Вы знаете таких?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> ...не 2% оперируются, а все 50.


Это неправильное применение метода. Но % прооперированных у нас очень колеблется по регионам и составляет (очень приближенно) 3 - 30% от всех продиагностированных грыж МПД. Это вполне объяснимо. Т.к. 1. До сих пор не введено в обязательный стандарт лечения грыжи МПД обязательные курсы мануальной терапии. 2. Мануальных терапевтов у нас кот наплакал. Часто их место занимают недоучки и просто лица сомнительного свойства. 3. Невропатологи не просто не компетентны в проблемах вертебрологии, но даже на 70 % не верно ориентированы и считают, что мануальная терапия противопоказана при грыжах МПД. 4. Нейрохирурги часто излишне оптимистичны и дают завышенные обещания, не утруждая себя полноценным исследованием больного. Они часто берут больных на операцию с минимальным набором показаний. Они же повинны в отсутствии у нас полноценной системы реабилитации после операций.


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> А инвалидов я имел ввиду "настоящих'", ну то есть тех людей, у которых от грыжи МПД, например, отнялись ноги. Вы знаете таких?


Знаю. Примерно десятка 4. Пару удалось поднять на ноги, остальные безнадежны. 60% из них после оперативного лечения. Остальные просто тупоумные упрямцы.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (31 Мар 2014)

Первый пост-познавательно! 
Второй пост-если это так,то , наверное,за это кто-то должен нести ответственность?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> если это так,то , наверное,за это кто-то должен нести ответственность?


Теоретически, наше безответственное министерство. А практически, у других еще хуже. Во многих странах запада даже специальности такой нет, мануальная терапия. Практически повсеместно это частная медицина. В США вообще отдельная отрасль. Но оперируют они там меньше не потому, что у них все правильно устроено, а потому что больного горстями таблеток кормят, не давая ни оперироваться, ни толком лечиться. Тупо боль давят и все. Так что современной медицине не до вас, мягко говоря... Каждый борется за свое здоровье как может и за собственные средства.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (31 Мар 2014)

Если перетерпеть боли от грыжи, что будет? А ни кто не знает.
У кого-то грыжи, как вулканы)) То спят, то пробуждаются, соответственно и жизнь такая же), у кого-то усыхают, и при правильном поведении о них и не вспоминают боле, у кого-то окостеневают и уже в случае чего, их не резать, а пилить придется. Кто-то перетерпел боль и не ведал и не знал, что была грыжа и по сей день с ней уживается.
Можно перетерпеть и потом бегать и радоваться жизни, а можно дотерпеться и опоздать, пропустить точку невозврата.
Это риск...игра в рулетку. Потому Вам здесь любой скажет - терпеть или не терпеть - будет Ваш выбор. А что будет - никто не знает.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Это риск...игра в рулетку. Потому Вам здесь любой скажет - терпеть или не терпеть - будет Ваш выбор. А что будет - никто не знает.


Не могу с Вами согласиться. Игра в рулетку, если не обращаться за квалифицированной помощью. Если грамотно лечить, то все вполне прогнозируемо. Тактика такая: 1 - 3 курса мануальной терапии + медикаменты и физио. И только в случае неудачи - операция. Другое дело, что рулетка у нас  - это специалисты... Их мало и качество их не всегда должное.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (31 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Игра в рулетку, если не обращаться за квалифицированной помощью.


Соглашусь на все 100% с вами доктор. 
Мне очень повезло) попала в волшебные руки доктора Абеля.
А сколько глубинок по России и СНГ(
Тогда - надежда только на авось перетерпится, перехромается.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Мар 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Андрей 37*, Ну и Вас заодно прокомментирую.
> Какое чудо на этом свете сказало, что грыжи усыхают? Напишите в эфир.


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


Доктор, это раздел для врачей. Он больным не доступен. А жаль...

*ЛеонидЛ*, Игорь Зинчук регулярно на протяжении нескольких лет выкладывает реальные снимки уменьшения грыжи МПД под действием мануальной терапии. Так что Вашим некорректным выпадом про "чудо" Вы вольно или невольно нанесли оскорбление хорошему доктору. Надо бы извиниться...


----------



## La murr (31 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Доктор, это раздел для врачей. Он больным не доступен. А жаль...


Доктор, именно этот раздел могут просматривать даже гости форума.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (31 Мар 2014)

Да, конечно, извиняюсь. Просто я разговаривал с одним человеком и сказал, что хотел, ну как бы приватно.
Сейчас прочитаю ссылку Игоря Зинчука и если там найду, что грыжа усыхает, я даже поклонюсь, не только извинюсь.

*Ирина.Спб*, операция тоже рулетка.

Не,кланятся не буду,не нашёл.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Не,кланятся не буду,не нашёл.


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19987/page-3
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11258/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (1 Апр 2014)

*Игорь Зинчук*, Ну не обижайтесь,Вы.Если бы я знал , что эта тема для Вас так важна.Да и не врачей я вообще то имел ввиду.
Пусть будет по Вашему,грыжи ,, усыхают''.А я, Фома неверующий, и доказывать мне постами,не стоит.Во первых я, в силу отсутствия мед. обраования,во многом не разбираюсь,а во вторых,я уже где то писал,что на форуме много,, подсадных уток'', ну т е хлебнут грамм 200 и начинают буквы печатать,а правда это или нет,кто его знает?
Ваши труды , может,кому то и полезны,а мне то они зачем?Мне нужен понятный ответ на вопрос,да или нет.
А понятные ответы врачи,почему то всегда,комуфлируют в такое количество непонятных мне слов,что иногда тяжело отличить , зёрна от плевел, 
И ещё знаете,многие пишут,что он врач.А какой не пишут и с какой стати он даёт тот или иной совет?
Получается,догадайся сам,кто я.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Мне нужен понятный ответ на вопрос,да или нет.


Специально для вас, неверующий Фома: ДА, грыжи уменьшаются как под действием лечения (быстрее), так и сами собой, под действием времени.
Подробности здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21131/


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (2 Апр 2014)

Теперь буду более просветлённым,хотя я это уже читал.А тему , такую,думаю нужно развивать не со мной,а со спецами в этой области.Кто я такой?Простой больной,которому хочется,так или иначе,вылечиться,а специалиста,который бы занялся мной,в своё время я не нашёл,поэтому и лёг на стол.Разговаривать с Вами,а тем более спорить,мне трудно и вы знаете,почему.
Мне хочется слышать ответы от врачей тогда,когда ,, им''задаётся вопрос,а не тогда когда я общаюсь с простым пользователем форума,а потом выказывать свои обиды.Мне тоже бывает обидно,когда я кричу в пустую бочку и не слышу ответа.Извините за прямоту.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (2 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> на форуме много,, подсадных уток''


 Мама дорогая! Леонид, давайте не будем, обидевшись, обижать форумчан и докторов. Никто не виноват, что рядом, в нужное и важное для Вас время, не оказался профессионал и не оказал Вам квалифицированную помощь. Вот так распорядился случай. Ну теперь-то Вы мудрец среди новичков! И Ваша точка зрения, Ваш опыт здесь не бесполезен.


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Пусть будет по Вашему,грыжи ,, усыхают''


Да, глупо, наверное звучит, но вера в то что "усохнет" давала мне силы терпеть боль. Маленькая надежда на чудо). Может и не усохла , но пока мы с ней заключили перемирие.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (2 Апр 2014)

*Ирина.Спб*, Вы как будь то мою одну последнюю строчку прочитали.уж если цитируете,то цитируйте всё.
Со мной многие несогласны,не вы одна,но моё видение такое,какое оно естьИ если всегда поддакивать и кивать головой со всем соглашаясь,к путнему пониманию это не приведёт.Вы толкуете так как вам хочется,а я так как , мне.И я ни кого не пытаюсь обидеть,как вам , это кажется , а лишь оголяю проблему.Если проблемы ни кто из вас не видит,то это не моя беда.Цепляясь за отдельные слова,вы можете упустить главный смысл всего сказанного.Эх,жалко,что нельзя поговорить об этом за кружкой чая!
Иногда,наивность,бывает положительной чертой характера человека! Завидую я вам!


----------



## линуксоид (2 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Игорь Зинчук*, Ну не обижайтесь,Вы.Если бы я знал , что эта тема для Вас так важна.Да и не врачей я вообще то имел ввиду.
> Пусть будет по Вашему,грыжи ,, усыхают''.А я, Фома неверующий, и доказывать мне постами,не стоит.Во первых я, в силу отсутствия мед. обраования,во многом не разбираюсь,а во вторых,я уже где то писал,что на форуме много,, подсадных уток'', ну т е хлебнут грамм 200 и начинают буквы печатать,а правда это или нет,кто его знает?
> Ваши труды , может,кому то и полезны,а мне то они зачем?Мне нужен понятный ответ на вопрос,да или нет.
> А понятные ответы врачи,почему то всегда,комуфлируют в такое количество непонятных мне слов,что иногда тяжело отличить , зёрна от плевел,
> ...


1)На счет "усыхают". То, что Вы называете таким дивным словом, на самом деле является финальной частью борьбы организма как целостной системы за свою жизнеспособность. В каком то смысле можно провести много аналогий - кровотечение из разорванного сосуда, тромб и закупорка сосуда, устранение кровотечения; перелом кости - костная мозоль, регенерация участка перелома и т.д. Выпирание через грыжевые ворота гиалинового ядра - дегидратация ядра,   цементирование участка (позвоночного сегмента). Ведь "усыхание" ядра это всего лишь звено патогенеза выключения позвоночного сегмента из акта движения. Это приспособительный механизм, а не авария. Именно цементирование этого фрагмента позвоночника дает возможность остаться позвоночнику, как целостному механизму, сохраняя хозяину возможность нести вертикальную нагрузку.
С этим Вы согласитесь?)))
2) Врачи используют такой дивный язык не для того, чтобы выглядеть умнее или раздражать больных. Делается это для удобства быстрого обмена информацией между докторами, чтобы быстро довести свою мысль и быть максимально понятым по теме. И чем больше врач владеет данным языком, тем четче он будет понят другими докторами, легче выразит то, что хочет сказать.
К примеру, когда Вы говорите, что грыжа "усыхает", то у Леонида Михайловича (или доктора Зинчука, к примеру) это вызовет легкую тень снисходительной  улыбки на лице. Ведь данная фраза для него (Леонида Михайловича) пустой звук. А вот если Вы скажете, что  в гиалиновом ядре межпозвоночного диска происходят процессы дегенерации протеогликанового матрикса приводящие к его дегидратации, то доктор Зинчук (к примеру) точно поймет, о какой фазе процесса "цементирования" идет речь. Поэтому врачебный язык нужен в первую очередь докторам, а не больным.
3) Насчет врача. Врач поймет любую врачебную проблему, если он врач. И не имеет значения какой именно специальности этот доктор, это зависит всего лишь от его желания быть врачом. 
Возьмем того же Леонида Михайловича. Он мануальный терапевт. Но это не значит, что он не умеет читать кардиограмму или по анализу крови не сможет отличить инфекционное воспаление от аллергии. Другое дело, что совет он будет стараться дать по мануальной терапии, и то в случае, что других докторов нет. Если к примеру больной будет нуждаться в реанимации, Вы что же думаете, что тот же доктор Зинчук не сможет провести непрямой массаж сердца?))))) Поверьте на слово, надо будет - и роды примет. На то он и врач. И никуда не денется.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ирина.Спб, Вы как будь то мою одну последнюю строчку прочитали.уж если цитируете,то цитируйте всё.
> Со мной многие несогласны,не вы одна,но моё видение такое,какое оно естьИ если всегда поддакивать и кивать головой со всем соглашаясь,к путнему пониманию это не приведёт.Вы толкуете так как вам хочется,а я так как , мне.И я ни кого не пытаюсь обидеть,как вам , это кажется , а лишь оголяю проблему.Если проблемы ни кто из вас не видит,то это не моя беда.Цепляясь за отдельные слова,вы можете упустить главный смысл всего сказанного.Эх,жалко,что нельзя поговорить об этом за кружкой чая!
> Иногда,наивность,бывает положительной чертой характера человека! Завидую я вам!



Угу, конечно жалко, что не за чашкой чая(((, инет не передает эмоций, настроения, порой не понять шутка-юмор, ирония, сарказм((. А может просто чел кривится от боли.
Сейчас я Вас процитировала полностью, не акцентируя Ваше внимание на слова, на которые отвечаю. Надеюсь смысл не пропал ("цепляясь за отдельные слова" старалась сделать беседу удобноусвояемой - сгладить издержки инета).
Леонид, простите меня за мою  невнимательность, что проблему оголенную Вами не увидела, наверное, для меня она не совсем конкретно оголилась .
Докторам за терпение респект!


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (3 Апр 2014)

*Ирина.Спб*, Ну хоть что то позитивное.А то одни наезды за последнее время,хотя я эту тему не создавал и не хотел ничего обсуждать по этому поводу.Но , получилось так,как получилось.Может это и к лучшему! ? Информация , всёравно,полезная,хоть и не вся.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (3 Апр 2014)

Ну, вот,и у меня время появилось ответить, *линуксоид*, не один , вы, заняты делами писать мне,больному,такие абзацы.
Вызываю огонь на себя!
Выше,кто писал,хоть конкретное возмущение высказали,как мужик мужику,а это что?
Учите меня терминологии,лексики-ударение на букву  У в слове ,, учите,,.
Набор слов,не более.Вот из ваших высказываний , я точно ничего не почерпнул.
Вы , хоть тему прочитайте,прежде чем за коллег заступаться.
Хоть так и получилось,что я эту тему создал,ответьте,тогда  на главный вопрос темы,а не ,, выносите мне мозг,, которого и так чуть,чуть осталось,для решения своих проблем.


----------



## линуксоид (3 Апр 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*,


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Ну, вот,и у меня время появилось ответить, *линуксоид*, не один , вы, заняты делами писать мне,больному,такие абзацы.
> Вызываю огонь на себя!
> Выше,кто писал,хоть конкретное возмущение высказали,как мужик мужику,а это что?
> Учите меня терминологии,лексики-ударение на букву  У в слове ,, учите,,.
> ...


Вы опять меня не так поняли. Я *абсолютно* не за кого не заступаюсь. Почитайте тему про хондропротекторы и Вы поймете что мы более склонны высказываться  по сути, чем заступаться друг за друга))). Да и с Вами общаться интересно, как с креативным человеком, отстаивающим свою точку зрения. Мне нравятся креативные люди. Поэтому отвечать Вам было интересно, хоть сам я и не креативный человек, к сожалению, ведь даже слово "Вы " в отличие от Вас пишу с большой буквы. Был рад помочь. Пишите еще, с Вами интересно.Честно


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (4 Апр 2014)

*линуксоид*, Тон , Ваш,изменился,а почему не понятно?Наверное , потому,что отредактировали меня и самая интересная концовка пропала или , Вы, ещё полностью прочитали?
50%, с теми,с кем общался,пишут,что я их неправильно понял.Откуда они это знают?
Про креатив , не уверен,не замечал,Вы первый кто сказал.А про местоимение,Вы,скажу только,Вам,что на планшете можно писать вообще без ошибок,но зачем?Так интереснее.Вот задашь человеку вопрос,а он вместо ответа,про твои ошибки пишет.Становится неинтересно.Я думаю,Вы , понимаете,что много  людей пишут с ошибками, а думают безошибочно,что гораздо важнее.
И если рады помочь,то ещё раз посмотрите мои снимки и прокомментируйте.Объясню , почему прошу.
1-в фцн увидели по этим снимкам нестабильность.
2-вчера был звонок из Израиля,склонны тоже считать так же.
3-местный нейрохирург, тоже самое.
4-а вот мой оперировавший врач,говорит,что всё,хоккей,и ничего не нужно.


----------



## Андрей 37 (9 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *жихарка*, Ну почему всё доктор сказал, да доктор сказал? Докторов что, боги нарожали, что ли?
> Знают они больше, это так, но наш организм, как и наши мысли и т.д. знаем только мы.
> Вот и сравнения у Вас, по фамилиям.
> *Bravo*, Может кому то и нужна 3 гр инвалидности, но я не вижу смысла. Денег не платят почти. Работу можно потерять, неплохую.
> ...


Врач невролог сказал мне на приёме. А вы не слышали видимо о таком "чуде"? Какая разница - усыхают, рассасываются, вообщем уменьшаются в размерах.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (9 Апр 2014)

*Андрей 37*, извините, но пыл уже прошёл это дальше обсуждать, надо было чуть пораньше. Одно скажу, я в эти чудеса никогда не поверю, знаю о чём говорю.


----------



## Андрей 37 (9 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Андрей 37*, извините, но пыл уже прошёл это дальше обсуждать, надо было чуть пораньше. Одно скажу, я в эти чудеса никогда не поверю, знаю о чём говорю.


А Вера нас спасёт!!!) Я Верю, что грыжа у меня рассосётся!) По мрт, которое нужно делать спустя полгода после первого, увижу!) У организма человека огромные резервы, справится. Правда нужно самому хорошо себя вести, правильно, с умом.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (9 Апр 2014)

*Андрей 37*, да я не про Вас, я про себя. Может от этого и весь сыр бор в теме? Что я не указал кого именно имел в виду.
ЭТО У МЕНЯ НИЧЕГО НЕ РАССОСЁТСЯ. Потому, что я такой, какой есть? У меня грыжа может только вырасти. Характер-с Господа! А у Вас от неё может и следа не останется.
Мои сомнения всегда со мной. Может,если бы их не было, то и операции бы не было, кто знает?


----------



## Андрей 37 (10 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Андрей 37*, Да я не про Вас,я про себя.Может от этого и весь сыр бор в теме? Что я не указал кого,именно , имел ввиду.
> ЭТО У МЕНЯ НИЧЕГО НЕ РАССОСЁТСЯ. Потому,что я такой , какой есть? У меня грыжа , может тлько вырости.Характер-с Господа! А у Вас от неё может и следа не останется.
> Мои сомнения всегда со мной.Может,если бы их небыло,то и операции бы небыло,кто знает?


 К операции готовитесь?) А где у вас грыжа, сегмент и сколько мм?


----------



## La murr (10 Апр 2014)

Андрей 37 написал(а):


> К операции готовитесь?) А где у вас грыжа, сегмент и сколько мм?


Вот тема Леонида - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20887/


----------



## Светка (21 Апр 2014)

А как можно определить простыми способами, без больницы - грыжа это или нет. Что-то такое у меня тоже , подозрения возникают


----------



## линуксоид (21 Апр 2014)

А зачем?
1) Если грыжа, то необходимо обратиться в больницу для лечения(либо к врачу и т.д.)
2) Если не грыжа, то тем более необходимо обратиться в больницу для постановки диагноза (либо к врачу и т.д.)
 3)Свой вариант (мне тяжело представить направление женской логики)
Пы сы Если бы были простые способы, сложные были бы не нужны имхо....


----------



## FlyLady (22 Апр 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> 3)О_0 свой вариант (мне тяжело представить направление женской логики)


женская логика тут, думаю, ни при чем 
Пол пользователя (точнее, того, кто скрывается за аватаркой) - это вообще отдельный ) спорный  вопрос
Надо же как-то для разнообразия разбавлять откровенно рекламные  сообщения
нерекламными - по типу выше написанного)
имхо


----------



## Midnight_girl (22 Апр 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> 3)Свой вариант (мне тяжело представить направление женской логики)


доктор, это сексизм, я протестую!


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (22 Апр 2014)

Женская логика,всегда,выглядывает из-за аватарки,даже если она пуста!


----------



## линуксоид (22 Апр 2014)

главное что логика есть.


----------



## Midnight_girl (23 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Женская логика,всегда,выглядывает из-за аватарки,даже если она пуста!


Ваша мужская логика в расстановке знаков препинания меня убивает.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Апр 2014)

При желании,знаки можно переставить,но суть остаётся.
Вы не согласны с тем,что мужская и женская логика,немного различны?
Я не хочу сказать,что одна лучьше или хуже другой.Они разные и всё.


----------



## Midnight_girl (23 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> При желании,знаки можно переставить,но суть остаётся.
> Вы не согласны с тем,что мужская и женская логика,немного различны?
> Я не хочу сказать,что одна лучьше или хуже другой.Они разные и всё.


Я, как человека, обучавшаяся в университете, и полгода изучавшая логику, а потом еще полгода дискретную математику, хочу вам сказать, что женской и мужской логики не бывает.
Если вы не знаете каких-то исходных, и чьи-то выводы в разрезе ваших знаний кажутся странными - не нужно это называть "женской" или "мужской" логикой, это просто ваша неосведомленность. Если же логика вообще отсутствует - то это не "женская" или "мужская" логика. Это отсутствие логики.
Это ведь очень логично, не находите?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Апр 2014)

Нахожу для себя логичным,более не вступать с Вами в дискуссию,уж извините неуча.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (29 Апр 2014)

Консервативное лечение проводил в течении нескольких лет.Временами помогало,временами нет,в итоге две операции по удалению грыжи МПД. Похоже предстоит ещё и треья операция по установке ТПФ.В связи с этим появились разногласия в своих же мыслях.
При удалении грыжи МПД , диск уменьшается по высоте,т к грыжу вытащили на,, свежий воздух,, т е часть диска отняли и выкинули в мусор.При этом нагрузка, по утверждению спецов,с оперированного сегмента , часть, переходит на здоровые участки позвоночника, которые тоже начинают страдать.
При установке ТПФ,выполняется декомпрессия,удаляется поражённый диск,устанавливают кейдж и собственно стабилизация винтами и пластинами.В этом случае , тоже часть нагрузки переходит на здоровые сегменты позвоночника, которые в свою очередь тоже начинают страдать,а моими словами,приходить в негодность.
Разница в чём,в том , чтопри удалении грыжи МПД может возникнуть рецидив, а при ТПФ нет,НО выше/ниже находящиеся сегменты страдают,получается,одинаково.И если в норму приведут,например,л4 л5 и л5 с1,то страдание может дойти до самой головы,вверх,а в низ,только на тазовые органы и хвост.Что получается?Да ничего хорошего в обоих случаях.Эксперимент легальный .
После таких вмешательств появляется множество других болезней,о которых не пишут,но больные догадываются, а доказать нечем.Начинается сопутствующее лечение появившихся заболеваний, хотя организм не пришёл в норму от пережитого.
Мои куриные мозги думают так.Любое оперативное вмешательство на позвоночник, даст временный полжительный эффект.
Хорошо,что этого эффекта хватит на остаток жизни,а если нет?
Ещё многое зависит от организма.Я думаю,что врачи,перед оперцией,уже знают возможности оного,но о этих возможностях организма,ни кто,ни когда не скажет.Есть показания,есть анализы, есть согласие и ещё много чего есть , но нет факта % 100,уверенности,когда даже вероятность благополучного исхода в -2%от врачей,мы,больные,принимаем за 100.


----------



## doc (29 Апр 2014)

Самое главное, что операция по удалению грыжи _не устраняет причину её возникновения_!
Все рассуждения о патологии межпозвонковых дисков страдают поразительной близорукостью. Диск рассматривается как ноУмен, т.е вещь в себе. Хотелось бы напомнить, что и диски и сам позвоночник существуют не в безвоздушном пространстве. Даже мануальные терапевты, называющие смежные позвонки и диск между ними термином ПДС (позвонково-двигательным сегментом), упускают из виду то, что этот сегмент *ДВИГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ*!!! А единственными движителями в человеческом организме являются мышцы. И от их состояния напрямую зависит и наше самочувствие, и здоровье того же диска.


----------

